# magazine release



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

how do i change my magazine release on my glock 17?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you wanting to remove it and put a newer one in ie longer release button?
Is it broke and it needs to be replaced?
Switch it from right to left handed release?

Just did a search on the web for the direction on how to replace the mag button. There are none written or video that I can find, Googled and Yahooed, normally if one does not find what I need the other does but in this case they both drew blanks.

Good luck.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You have to get to it from the magwell. First, make sure it's not loaded. There is a space on the button (on the inside). Take a flat screwdriver and push the spring until it gets to that little slot and release the tension, then it should fall out.

Look inside while you push the button (with out a mag) and you will see what I mean.


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks a lot. i went to google yahoo and youtube and i found written and video directions on everything but changing the magazine release. i really dont know why there wouldnt be anything. thanks again it saves me the trouble of trying to figure it out myself and risk breaking something.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

most gun shops will do it for little or nothing if you know them, if u second guees urself then you probably shouldnt do it, not saying ur incapable of completing the task id just let sombody do it and show u first hand.

best of luck
knox c


----------

